# Panama City bay place to stay



## outdoorsman2010 (Aug 13, 2016)

I am in search of a place to stay with dock in the bay or lagoon so I can bring my boat. I was reaching out to other fishermen who have found any affordable places. Personally cheaper the better but if I could get info on some places that would be awesome. I've called multiples but have not been able to talk to any one. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## twtabb (Aug 13, 2016)

My house is on the bay and is going up for sale. It is on Parker bayou with neighborhood boat ramp a half block away.


----------



## outdoorsman2010 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info but I'm looking for like a trailer,motel,condo for like a weekend fishing trip place with a dock not to buy but thanks tho. So if somebody does where and name of place that they stayed.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Try venture out.. Stayed there for the first time this year and loved it. They hit you with a lot of fees for your boat and trailer but it was worth it!


----------

